# F**king Badge



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

A WV State Police officer stops at a ranch down in Monroe County, WV. He tells the old ranch owner, 'I need to inspect your ranch for illegal grown drugs.' 

The old rancher says, 'Okay, but don't go in that field over there.' 

The WVSP officer verbally explodes saying, 'Mister, I have the authority of the State Government with me,' reaching into his rear pant pocket and removing his badge. The officer proudly displays it to the rancher. 

'See this badge? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish in any county. No questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand?' 

The old rancher nods politely and goes about his chores. 

Later, the old rancher hears loud screams and spies the WVSP officer running for his life and close behind is the rancher's bull. With every step the bull is gaining ground on the officer. The officer is clearly terrified. 

The old rancher immediately throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs...... 

'Your badge! Show him your f**king badge!'


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahah good stuff


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmmmm illegaly grown drugs. LOL good joke marty.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats a good one, great stuff Marty.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love it! Great joke Marty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lmao.......


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol  nice joke old man.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I still can not take the credit it came from a member of the site


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!! Thats funny!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Good one! I laughed.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, good story


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

hahahaha that is awesome.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

lmao good one!


----------



## Bryanne (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao. That was really funny!! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

haha marty this was too funny! thanks for sharing..

show your f***ing badge! lmao


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I posted this on my facebook I hope you don't mind. I had to share this it was to funny not too.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL thats a good one that gave me a good laugh


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HaHa, that was great!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

